# Strut bar



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

does anyone have any warning for front strut bars for the 04 sentras sold on ebay? other than "hit or miss" buying on ebay?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

meh, I have the megan racing one that can be found on ebay. I'm not especially impressed with it and I don't like that it's adjustable. I'm going to be welding it solid and probably adding some aluminum bars to it for stiffness.

I've got a stock Spec V strut bar laying around...i'll sell it to you.


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

hmm.....interesting.....how much would u be selling it for? and uh...just to make sure this is S-tune thing right? hahaha i don't want my warrenty to become void.....read stuff about it in that other post about s-tune/r-tune mods.....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well it's not nismo, so it's not anything-tune

in order for your warranty to be void, the strut bar would have to have caused the problem. Since it comes stock on every other model, I think it would be impossible for them to blame any problem on your strut bar.


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

lol hahaha ya never know.....them freak accidents happen....the strut bar rips through the engine somehow lol......well thats cool to know thx a lot


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a strut bar won't void anything, especially if it's a stock nissan piece.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

IMO, i think the stock nissan strut bar, is actually a very good strut bar, yeah ive seen those megan racing ones, and wtf, they wobble!...when tightened, the nissan strut bar is very, i mean very stable, you should buy it....then do what i did, paint it if you dont like the black color!


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

i'm going to have to agree with rselah25 on this one. . . the stockness is actually ok or good enough. . . besides. . . you can't get too technical when it comes to a bar! 
stock spec v strut bar does it's job. . . 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

thx for all the input guys


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

just one more question......anyone have input on the JDM bar?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7944593307&category=33591


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

strut bar is a strut bar, iono, i would think in some cases if u get an aftermarket strut bar it would be lighter, but i think it would make sense that the lighter the strut bar it wont work as good.....somethings arent meant to be aftermarket.....


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Trick Strut Bar.*

Try DCsports Titanium strut bar. It's super light and sronger than the stock one. Plus it looks totally trick. :thumbup:


----------

